# $14.30 per mile?!



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Can this be right? I thought there was a maximum tip as a percentage (like 50%-70%) of the total original charge?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

No, they can tip more if they want. I just don't understand how Uber figured it would take you almost 20 minutes to drive a little over half a mile.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> No, they can tip more if they want.


So your suggestion is that there's no maximum?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> So your suggestion is that there's no maximum?


Correct.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> I just don't understand how Uber figured it would take you almost 20 minutes to drive a little over half a mile.


UberEATS. Uber predicts the average wait times per specific location damn near down to a science. It's a little scary how often they're accurate to the minute.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There's a limit to the size of tips on uber rides. That was implemented as fraud control. Not sure if there is a limit on deliveries, it could be on the entire cost of the order.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There's a limit to the size of tips on uber rides. That was implemented as fraud control.


Fraud control?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

You see this as14.30 per mile. I see it as uber paying you $2.00 for a 16 minute delivery.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> You see this as14.30 per mile. I see it as uber paying you $2.00 for a 16 minute delivery.


Should I (or anyone) really be concerned about the origin (Uber vs customer) of the revenue?

Is the Uber money worth more than the customer's money or vice versa?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Should I (or anyone) really be concerned about the origin (Uber vs customer) of the revenue?
> 
> Is the Uber money worth more than the customer's money or vice versa?


Yes.

No.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> You see this as14.30 per mile. I see it as uber paying you $2.00 for a 16 minute delivery.


Well, you shouldn't look at it like that.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Well, you shouldn't look at it like that.


Yes I should.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yes.


Convince me. Go!



Boca Ratman said:


> Yes I should.


Convince us. Go!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> Convince me. Go!
> 
> 
> Convince us. Go!


I will and that is what happens if the price given to you ended up being two dollars instead of the amount you were given because of tip baiting?

In the end you are more likely to get a two dollar trip here in Houston and that higher amount could be a tip baiting customer wanting their food faster, so yeah the low amount Uber pays does matter…


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I will and that is what happens if the price given to you ended up being two dollars instead of the amount you were given because of tip baiting?
> 
> In the end you are more likely to get a two dollar trip here in Houston and that higher amount could be a tip baiting customer wanting their food faster, so yeah the low amount Uber pays does matter…


Is that your level best?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> *if* the price given to you ended up being


If = hypothetical. Possibilities are irrelevant. Outcomes (actual events) are relevant.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I will and that is what happens if the price given to you ended up being two dollars instead of the amount you were given because of tip baiting?
> 
> In the end you are more likely to get a two dollar trip here in Houston and that higher amount could be a tip baiting customer wanting their food faster, so yeah the low amount Uber pays does matter…


I understand the point you're trying to make, but you don't get to see a breakdown until after the delivery is completed. If you don't want to drive for such a low amount, don't take the offer. But opportunities like that are getting scarce these days. If it were three or four miles, I wouldn't take it. But for less than a mile? I'm not passing that up.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Convince me. Go!
> 
> 
> Convince us. Go!


You want me to convince that I think this? Weird not to mention impossible. I think it's foolish and probably irresponsible to not be aware of and concerned with where my compensation comes from, but that's me. 

Let me ask you this, if you made 10.58 on this delivery, would you consider it better? Why or why not?

I get you're making it work for you, I get you're making $X for relatively little work. That's great, really. 

Doesn't mean it couldn't or shouldn't be better. 


$2.00 for a delivery, to me, is just absurd. These food delivery companies were absolutely brilliant making the decision to show the payout including tip in the request. It puts added pressure on the customer to tip well which takes pressure off the companies to pay better. Really, it was an ingenious move. Shitty payouts plus upfront tips almost guarantees untipped orders not getting delivered in a timely fashion. 











Do you think this is a fair offer? 

Now, I've never done a delivery and I doubt I ever will. I am assuming uber uses pays even less for added on deliveries? Is this true?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> Fraud control?


Yes, fraud control. Lets say you and I work together. You are the driver, I play passenger. On the dark web I buy compromised Uber accounts (or a stolen credit card). I keep requesting a ride, using the stolen account or card, till I get you. I have you take me on a fairly short ride. Afterwards I tip you $100 and in some fashion we split the $104 or so that you received. Next day charge is declined and Uber is left holding the bag for $104. There are many variations on this. By limiting the tip amount, Uber is limiting the amount they can lose due to fraud.
Similar schemes could be played out with eats with just a little more of a challenge.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> You want me to convince that I think this?


I want you to convince me that _we should really be concerned about the origin (Uber vs customer) of the revenue._


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Shitty payouts plus upfront tips almost guarantees untipped orders not getting delivered in a timely fashion.


You're right, but there's nothing we can do to change that. Uber pays what they pay. When you see an offer, you can take it or leave it. But you're just splitting hairs if you worry about where the money's coming from. Imagine a five mile, $15 delivery. I don't care if Uber's paying me two dollars and the customer is paying $13 or if Uber is paying $13 and the customer is paying $2


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> These food delivery companies were absolutely brilliant making the decision to show the payout including tip in the request. It puts added pressure on the customer to tip well which takes pressure off the companies to pay better. Really, it was an ingenious move.


Yeah, it's almost a bidding war between customers, at least when driver supply is fairly low compared to demand.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Yeah, it's almost a bidding war between customers, at least when driver supply is fairly low compared to demand.


It really is brilliant on their behalf. 
They also include all the fees and taxes in the total they present in which to tip upon. 

I do not do delivery and have never used any of the delivery apps as a customer.

I bought my nephew McDonald's the other day, at McDonald's. It was $8.00 even. I put the same three item in the eats app from the same location. My pre tip total including fees & tax was $17.58.

The food came to $10.27 pre tax. 37.5% more than the $7.47 pretax total at the location. Irrelevant but I found it interesting. 

On the checkout page, I was asked to add the tip, the total presented to me to base my tip was $18.08. 
The 10.xx for the food plus delivery and service fees and tax. Plus
there was an added 50cent mystery charge. I found no explanation or line total anywhere but, whatever again this is irrelevant but interesting to me. 

So, not only does Uber have the customer tipping for faster service, they are having them tip on tax, fees and mystery changes. 

If I blindly tipped a %, that's about an 80% increase in the tip then if i just tipped in the food like is customary at restaurants. Obviously it's less of an increase on larger orders but still an increase. 

























Notice the difference in the total? There's no promo or discount, it's just a mystery 50 cent charge. Interesting no? 

It's great uber to do this inflate the the total that gets tipped, now so great they only pay $2.00 for the delivery. 


Now, as far as the tipping goes, I'm a generous tipper, I've tended bar, I drive pax occasionally, and know how it feels to be tipped well.
If I were to have this delivered I'd probably tip 5 and 5 in cash if they didn't throw my order at my door.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> I bought my nephew McDonald's the other day, at McDonald's. It was $8.00 even.


This reminds me of this:



> Inflation is pushing up prices across the economy, but that might actually be *good news for fast-food chains*. *McDonald's menu prices are up 8%* over where they were this time last year, the chain told investors. Even so, it just reported *sales were up 3.5%* for the first quarter of 2022 over the previous year, despite data showing that nearly half of consumers plan to reduce spending on dining out because of rising prices. These sales are *an increase over 2021 numbers, which surpassed 2019 pre-pandemic levels.* CFO Kevin Ozan offered a partial explanation for this trend. "Food at home has been increasing even more than food away from home, so that's probably been a little benefit to us also," he told investors in the Thursday call.











McDonald's says sales are up partially because inflation is causing grocery prices to rise faster than fast food


Inflation is causing grocery prices to rise faster than fast-food restaurant prices according to the Consumer Price Index, and McDonald's may be benefiting from that.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Here's something else I find interesting. I added some stuff to my order above to see if the service fee increases with the order. No surprise, it does. 
Also I got a 3.99 discount (fee delivery) 😆 🤣 😂 

But on the checkout screen, the tip option changed from a fixed dollar amount to a % based option. 
The discounted delivery fee is added to the total, the service fee & tax is more than doubled and the 50 cent mystery fee is gone. 

They only add 35% to the food total to be tipped. 😆 🤣 😂 instead of the 80% on the smaller order. 


















I imagine the delivery fee paid, pre tip, by Uber would remain constant, 2.00. Here I believe the minimum to a driver is $3.00. Which I still find absurd for a 15 minute delivery, and a 15 minute delivery is rare, most are 25 min plus, just how this city is planned. Suburbia life I suppose.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> This reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well menu prices being up in times of inflation are expected. The difference in price between the eats app and in store is, I suspect, to make up for the 30% or 35% cut uber gets from the restaurants. 
The individual restaurants set their own in app menu and prices, there are different prices for other McDonald's around me. 

Same 3 items at a different McDonald's, a little futher away, is 14.62 I've no idea what the in store price is though.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> You see this as14.30 per mile. I see it as uber paying you $2.00 for a 16 minute delivery.


How you never even got a thumbs up on this post makes me understand why Uber still hasn’t hit the bottom of their pay scale


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> How you never even got a thumbs up on this post makes me understand why Uber still hasn’t hit the bottom of their pay scale


Hey there Boca Ratman!


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Hey there Boca Ratman!


Take off the tinfoil hat , I’m not his sock


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Take off the tinfoil hat , I’m not his sock


I disagree.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> I disagree.


Ok , I’m bored , he/she whom you are referring to , I’m not their “sock” . I don’t deliver food , although I did briefly during the start of the “virus” , I tired of it and quite frankly “ shuffled to many orders “ I use to drive Uber full time for many years , and still fire up the vehicle every now and again when the surge and demand justifies it .

I’m just a semi older dude who happens to understand math .

Nothing to see here , now don’t ya have at least 10 more threads to create tonight to remind us how good Uber treats us 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Ok , I’m bored , he/she whom you are referring to , I’m not their “sock” . I don’t deliver food , although I did briefly during the start of the “virus” , I tired of it and quite frankly “ shuffled to many orders “ I use to drive Uber full time for many years , and still fire up the vehicle every now and again when the surge and demand justifies it .
> 
> I’m just a semi older dude who happens to understand math .
> 
> Nothing to see here , now don’t ya have at least 10 more threads to create tonight to remind us how good Uber treats us 🤷‍♂️


You just further made my case. Thanks Boca Ratman.


----------



## groovycora (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> UberEATS. Uber predicts the average wait times per specific location damn near down to a science. It's a little scary how often they're accurate to the minute.


Accurate in so many ways! I was cursing like a sailor at the GPS and I got a message asking if I would like to use Google Maps and I was like yes! It's like Uber heard me damning their GPS system.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

I see it as $32 per hour less because you probably had to wait for a ping & then drive to the restaurant
or
$7.50 per hour from Uber less because you probably had to wait for a ping & then drive to the restaurant plus infinity $$$ per hour for the tip.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Can this be right? I thought there was a maximum tip as a percentage (like 50%-70%) of the total original charge?


This shows @Heisenburger as registered?
Were you reactivated?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> This shows @Heisenburger as registered?
> Were you reactivated?


Well I'm glad you are back 
Dont do it again LOL


----------

